# So, How much did you gain (lose) today? $ or %



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I know some of you out there are not so comfortable with sharing results, and some of you only check your portfolio once every 5 years D), but I thought it might be interesting to see how much people are making or losing in the market since we are 99% anonymous on here.

You can express your gains or losses as a dollar figure or as a percentage of your overall portfolio, or both. If you would like, you can also give a short blurb or notes on your gainers/losers.

I'm not sure if this thread will make it past a day or two, but I'd love to see some participants. I'll kick it off:

My total gain for today was +$596.50 after losses were considered.
As we saw today, equities were on the rise, but the price of Gold weighed down my gains by -$84.00.


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

+3.6 %


----------



## jmlz1987 (Jun 8, 2011)

+3.5% avg for index funds.
+8.33% for PDN, waiting Q4 results in 20 days.


----------



## abcxyz (May 30, 2011)

+ 3.71% non reg
+2.96 tfsa

it will all be gone tomorrow


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

From close on Monday to close today - a nice gain and some of the bargains I've picked up through this roller coaster are now nicely into the black. DEM, RY, VTI, VWO, VEA, etc. 

I actually hope to see more corrections as I still have more cash than I would like. I will likely wait a month before pulling the trigger on more buying unless there are some bigger dips.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad to see this many people taking interest in this thread so far!


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I gained less than 1% of my portfolio. I generally don't risk more than 5% per trade so 1% is a good day.


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

Up 3.5% today on non-registered stock portfolio.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I gained a modest 2% on the weakness of gold. Daily fluctuations don't concern me much, as long as I'm beating the indexes over the course of a couple of weeks or a month I'm happy. The Argonaut hedge fund is up over 20% year to date, beating the John Paulson hedge fund by about 50%! He was a one-hit wonder for sure. Buffett has it right that once you get to be a billionaire, you have way too much capital to do anything but sit on large caps with growing dividends like he's doing.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

up 3.1%
TSX was up 2.77%


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Up 3% today. The price swings lately have been incredible, with the TSX being down 15% at it's lowest point since the end of July


----------



## v_tofu (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I only really own gold, so... I guess I'm doing alright.

Am I still considered an investor? Or just a nut job?


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

Up another 0.8% today on non-registered portfolio. I've pretty much broken even from the start of the week.


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

I made six bucks today. Ship it!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

10% +

Woot!!

I took the plung and for the first time bought a stock, dropped $10k Monday, sold Thursday afternoon. Pocketed a little more than a grand, beginners luck LOL.

I bought at the lowest point of the stock zmonday at 10:30am and then sold at the highest close Thursday, it dropped Friday LOL. 

Can't expect that ever again I presume.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

+$143.00 today

Same as yesterday, Gold weighed down my portfolio, as did REI.UN


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I am curious. Are you guys talking real gains and losses or just paper ones.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I cashed out so I got the monies . But I'm going to put it back in so I may lose it.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I am curious. Are you guys talking real gains and losses or just paper ones.


All paper losses/gains, but I went through roughly a 12% swing last week. Down maybe 2% in the end. 

Unfortunately I'm in the process of switching brokerages so I missed some buying opportunities following the massive drop. Still in limbo between a couple different brokerages, but hopefully will be able to buy while stocks are still cheap. Also get paid in a couple days so should be able to do something next week.


----------



## BBB (Jun 13, 2011)

+1.6%


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

+$127 for today.

Everything I own was up except for AAPL


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

+$620.60 in my Trading Account. Everything I owned was up today except for CGL in my Trading Account.

+$232.32 in my TFSA.

+$120.24 in my RRSP.

+$98.00 in my ESOP.

Total Gain in Net Worth for August 23, 2011: *$1,071.16*



Fawking Gold. 

Argo must be having a breakdown...


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Up $800 today!

But still in the negative on a few items


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Fawking Gold.
> 
> Argo must be having a breakdown...


I'm actually pissed because I was in Seattle and unable to unload my GLD option when it reached $1900 yesterday. Of course I came back after hours today when gold had already dropped. But, on the other hand I'm happy about the pullback because it's healthy. I think gold will win after Jackson Hole, though depending on what is said that may not reflect in the price right away.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> +$620.60 in my Trading Account. Everything I owned was up today except for CGL in my Trading Account.
> 
> +$232.32 in my TFSA.
> 
> ...


Now the goal is to keep that profit and build on top of that figure. Good luck


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> I think gold will win after Jackson Hole, though depending on what is said that may not reflect in the price right away.


I think you are right, which is why I didn't sell my CGL today. (though it crossed my mind)



Abha said:


> Now the goal is to keep that profit and build on top of that figure. Good luck


Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I am very busy of late doing my own house reno's so I have been about 75% in cash the last 4 months. I feel until I can pay attention in the next few months that I should just hold the cash position. Gold looks like a good correction candidate and the stock market looks good to rally for the next few weeks or so.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

-$289.00 in my Trading Account.

+$28.96 in my TFSA.

+/-$0.00 in my RRSP.

+$13.20 in my ESOP.

Total Loss in Net Worth for August 24, 2011: *-$246.84*

AAPL, CPG and CGL really hurt. Especially AAPL.


----------



## Mike59 (May 22, 2010)

Got smoked today!

CEF.A.TO: was down 3.67%
XGD.TO: was down 2.71%
ZJG.TO: was down 3.30%

These are the only stocks/funds I own.
Last 2 days are closer to 8% loss given the juniors and silver getting killed out there. 

however, thankfully I'm in a defensive stance and the funds only take up about 13% of my 'folio, other 87% is in HISA or waiting to be deployed. 

Total portfolio loss (today): -0.3%


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Good ol' VTI made did me well today, and CDZ did a bit better than the overall TSX, so I am a happy camper for today.


----------



## jmlz1987 (Jun 8, 2011)

+3.2% after a harrowing -10% this week. Looking forward to the Fed announcement tomorrow. Hoping for good news.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

-$99.80 in my Trading Account.

-$48.03 in my TFSA.

-$46.76 in my RRSP.

-$16.00 in my ESOP.

Total Loss in Net Worth for August 25, 2011: *-$210.59*

Everything I owned today was down, except CGL.
I am not happy, but keeping my cool.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

*-6.41 (0.03%)*

Really wanted that $6. Anyways that's not including my physical gold and my two options (GLD call, SPY put) which did well.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

^ at least you only lost (0.03%).

My loss was (0.57%)


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

-$402.40 in my Trading Account.

-$164.90 in my TFSA.

-$93.24 in my RRSP.

-$57.68 in my ESOP.

Total Loss in Net Worth for September 9, 2011: *-$718.22*

Everything I owned today was down. Everything. 

I hope the banks keep dying...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't lose this much...

http://finance.sympatico.ca/home/rogue_trader_causes_2_billion_loss_at_ubs/9347e58c


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

^^ I wonder if that was the 'real' cause of the market crash earlier this month


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

* +$46.91* in my Trading Account.

* +$67.90* in my TFSA.

* +$40.20* in my RRSP.

* +$16.64* in my ESOP.

Total Gain in Net Worth for September 27, 2011: *+$171.65*

Some stuff went up. Some stuff went down. Fairly neutral day.

Still hoping the banks will die... BMO at $55 or less please


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

zylon,

I know you still lost, but hey, you did well considering XIC lost 2x more than you did! 

From April 1 - September 30 (6 months), XIC is down $4/-18%.

Wow. Sucks for people who bought in April..


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

zylon said:


> I posted the results for the benefit of the curmudgeons who say, “Oh sure, you guys brag about your gains when you're flying high, but not a peep is heard when you're losing”.




I did say that many of my "long term" stocks were: at/below/close to their 52 week low; that is not to say that I did not increase my capital through trading the stocks I never bought for LT.  

As well, I did have a few stocks that reached their 52 week high.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*I love the iPhone*


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

KaeJS
What app is that?
Thanks


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Application: Portfolio Mobile - Pro
Developer: Bare Reef

Website: http://www.portfoliomobile.com/

I have the "PRO" version. There is a "Portfolio mobile Lite" if you want to try it out for free. 

In my honest opinion, the "PRO" version is a waste of money. I learned the hard way. Just get the free one or the standard one for $2.99.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

And my margin balance is not actually $27,600.

I have just not input those numbers originally, so the application thinks I am 100% on margin. I will have to fix that


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks very much!
I'll have a look at it.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Was up 3.3% today.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Not going put an exact figure on my gains today... but it went a long way in bolstering the Audi RS5 fund.  Or the retire by 45 fund... 

Back above water for 2011 anyway...


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Given the circumstances, this was a great day to end the month for networth updates.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> Not going put an exact figure on my gains today... but it went a long way in bolstering the Audi RS5 fund.  Or the retire by 45 fund...
> 
> Back above water for 2011 anyway...


You need to buy the car and live a little. 

I am down -0.01% for the year still.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I had a good day-cat,jpm,wynn(my spec,play) all up very nicely.I lost about 7k last week but atleast i closed the gap(prob up 5k today)ive got alot invested in the us equities right-now........im waiting for the drop to reality thou.....constantly give everything back and then some.It would be nice if things could calm down....its like seasickness....hard to get use to the gyrations.

Anybody who bought cat @ 70 8 weeks ago must be loving this its almost craking 100.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*Well folks, 2011 is over...*

It's been a bumpy ride. How did everyone do this year?

I managed to return 4.08%. Anyone else finalized their numbers?

My spreadsheet has been fully updated for 2011. Can't wait to start my 2012 Spreadsheet. 

Finalized 2011 Spreadsheet!

Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

5.56%. I'm happy with that!


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> It's been a bumpy ride. How did everyone do this year?
> 
> I managed to return 4.08%. Anyone else finalized their numbers?
> 
> ...


You should add transaction cost to your spreadsheet.

congrats on your positive year, most people are underwater


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

larry81 said:


> You should add transaction cost to your spreadsheet.


Transaction costs _are_ on the spreadsheet, under "Commissions & Fees" (Column "H").


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Look @ my investments this mourning,not sure the percentage but im nearly flat for the year(which is unreal since i was buying in april/may...goes to show a person lol)

Rsp-book-vaule-68,239.24/Market-value-68,455.68(+216.44,over-all)Thank god for Mcd(bought in the 70s,and bce,cnr,ibm did well too...offset my dogs td,cat which were both my largest holdings and biggest losers.

Non reg-book-value-61,575.53/market-value-61,283.70(-291.83)Two best holdings appl/pm,two dogs(got killed on wynn and fcx)xom,abt finished well too.(xom has been really bullish lately)

tfsa-book-value-14,802.00/market-value-13,597.95(-1,204.05)Pot was my dog and fts was my best which was flat also hold snc inside it.

So for my 1st yr of investing in a god forsaken market and buying a few tops i actually came out of the wash ok!(ive never read so many articles in my life,and studying was like a 2nd job lol)


----------



## west5440 (Dec 4, 2011)

I ended the year with a 6.75% return for the year. Largely due to the rally this past week, I was at the 3-4% range in the prior week. Majority of my current holdings are in a losing position. I guess I'll continue investing in 2012, 2011 was a test for myself with it being my first year investing in the stock market.

Happy new year everyone and good luck!


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> It's been a bumpy ride. How did everyone do this year?
> 
> I managed to return 4.08%. Anyone else finalized their numbers?
> 
> ...


congrats to u K
and all the ones above water.
was up about 30% on my trading along the year.
in a totall for all accts.
ended up 25% .
going short into next year on HVU and FAZ by amounts mentioned in another thread.
i still want to mention that i DO NOT believe in buy and hold strategies any more.
imo u have to trade in this mkt and REALLY TAKE HIGH RISKS if u want to try and make money.
u have to be lucky sometimes in this highly volatile mkt.
i do not believe in Santa or miracles.
nothing changed for next year.
europe is a mess the americans are running out of ammo and china is slowing down together with japan.
happy new year


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

donald said:


> Look @ my investments this mourning,not sure the percentage but im nearly flat for the year(which is unreal since i was buying in april/may...goes to show a person lol)
> 
> Rsp-book-vaule-68,239.24/Market-value-68,455.68(+216.44,over-all)Thank god for Mcd(bought in the 70s,and bce,cnr,ibm did well too...offset my dogs td,cat which were both my largest holdings and biggest losers.
> 
> ...


ur damn right u did well by not losing money, watch those stocks like a hawk.
happy new year


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

If you hold tight on some of your investments through the ups and downs and the company story does not change you can still make money.

I held philip morris and was up over 30%,held Mcd and up 30%,held bce and up same with xom,cnr,abt,ko,pm,nke to name a few....bought appl(25)shares and in 5 mths im up almost 1k(about 9%)....same could be said for starbucks stock or mastercard stock ect.

Buy and hold is not completly dead....if the company story isnt dead and your monitoring your holdings....(i still like appl,pm,mcd going foward as a hold in 2012)I will agree you can get hurt on the other side i did with a few holdings....You pick your holdings and hang tight......that is a way no?If you have conviction with your holdings.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I did very well thanks to the 282 trades I made [many were consolidated trades, so I did not incur 282 commission fees].


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

donald said:


> If you hold tight on some of your investments through the ups and downs and the company story does not change you can still make money.
> 
> I held philip morris and was up over 30%,held Mcd and up 30%,held bce and up same with xom,cnr,abt,ko,pm,nke to name a few....bought appl(25)shares and in 5 mths im up almost 1k(about 9%)....same could be said for starbucks stock or mastercard stock ect.
> 
> Buy and hold is not completly dead....if the company story isnt dead and your monitoring your holdings....(i still like appl,pm,mcd going foward as a hold in 2012)I will agree you can get hurt on the other side i did with a few holdings....You pick your holdings and hang tight......that is a way no?If you have conviction with your holdings.


donald
i am the most bearish guy on this board as i can see.
yes u can make money by holding long term.
what if i told u that sometimes i made a whopping one shot trade and made 15% ?and also lost 15% in one shot of course.yes that is right.
between gains and losses that is what i earned last year and i am just begginig to learn to trade.
if u have 1 million bux well then u really can weather out the mkts and buy long term high paying divys stocks and just monitor ur portfolio.
in the stock market in my short term experience i have learned that u have to work hard to make money.
i spend over 60 hours /week aside my regular job to trade.
60, not 6.
i work 24/7 in both my job and trading.
i barely sleep.
one would say that is not worth it but for me , atm it is.

philip morris and MCD are up for obvious reasons that i am sure u know what they are.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I did very well thanks to the 282 trades I made [many were consolidated trades, so I did not incur 282 commission fees].


i made over 2k trades this year, excluding same day trades , then i cant say how many real trades i made, no clue at all.
my broker is really happy, so am I


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> *I did very *well thanks to the 282 trades I made [many were consolidated trades, so I did not incur 282 commission fees].


Very glad to hear that. 282 trades, wow, you were one busy gal ;-)

My return is 8.3%, nothing special but I am pleased especially given the fact that I kept good chunk of my portfolio in cash during the year, and that didn't earn much at all. More good decisions than bad once, I am happy ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

wow, a newbie with 2K trades, LOL.

Had I known how volatile 2011 was going to be, I probably would have traded higher. Anyway, let's see if I can make 1K trades in 2012. 

The roller-coaster volatility has been paradise for us silly traders, eh?. :

Glad you're happy, so am I.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> 1. wow, you were one busy gal ;-)
> 2. My return is 8.3%, nothing special


1. Not as busy as you may think as sometimes I traded up to 6x in a single day, so the trades added up pretty quickly. However, I was not as busy as 'newbie', so I'll get my act together for 2012. 

2. How can you say 8.3% was nothing special?!  Great return and now that we're all more experienced, we'll do better in 2012!


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> wow, a newbie with 2K trades, LOL.
> 
> Had I known how volatile 2011 was going to be, I probably would have traded higher. Anyway, let's see if I can make 1K trades in 2012.
> 
> ...


indeed tgal.
most of them after the "big DIP" in august.
the roller coaster will continue next week .
nothing changed , just the year number.
actually things will get worse before they get better.
risk on risk off mkt.
i mentioned in another thread that i saw PCX climb 20% in 1 day , yes .
and i bought that thing on thanksgiving week , to be exact on the friday holyday weekend.
everybody was saying that is it we going lower the following week.
the index was down 6 straight days before that holiday.

i bought 5k shares of it and sold it for 20% profit in the following week.
i could not sleep all weekend and yes fingernail bitting , but my charts showed a strong buy signal and i went for it.

then on that climb it gapped together withmost if not all other energy stocks.
gaps GET FILLED, i let it top and bought 5k shares of ERY at 11 bux and sold at the bottom that followed the energy index it at 13.5.
why cause all gaps got filled.

we have been witnessing the major short covering rallies in history IMO.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I hear ya!im learning as i go and "try" key word try to read the story and the situation...i know pm/mcd are recession plays for sure!I wouldnt have the aptitude or ''guts" to be in and out(i dont have the expierence or the proper knowledge and trianing to do so)I pick mcd and pm as defensive of course.

I got tagged on cat!bought at 110 and watch it drop to 70 in about a 4 week period(tested me!)i got it wrong.....right before the china growth story broke down.The market is swift!but you can learn just watching and "taking" a beat....4 weeks later cat was back @ 95.....im glad i didnt puke up my shares!Same bloody thing happened to me on fcx.

Im not convinced yet that the high consumer stocks are dead....Tif/stbx/whole foods ect....whats your take on the "wealthy play" you think its dead?coach?what do you think of nike?im holding nike(nba back on,summer olympics,new retro jordons,they have the nfl merchandise in nfl(taking it from reebok)


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. Not as busy as you may think as sometimes I traded up to 6x in a single day, so the trades added up pretty quickly. However, I was not as busy as 'newbie', so I'll get my act together for 2012.
> 
> 2. How can you say 8.3% was nothing special?!  Great return and now that we're all more experienced, we'll do better in 2012!


8.3% for buying and holding is excellent IMO.
TGAl if u want to make money get ready because it is going to be wild.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Prior to this year I was fully couch potato. This is the first year I tried picking stocks, great timing on my part. 

My Sun Life people tell me my personal rate of return there (group corporate RRSP with only selected funds to choose from) was 1.6% for the year. 

My personal RRSP has returned about 3% for the year based on the market value vs book value thing at Waterhouse. 

And finally my personal TFSA has returned about 2.7% (pretty good since it was sitting at ING earning 1.5-2% interest for most of the year). 

Oh wait, that's not finally. My non-registered account. I have no clue really. I bought and sold a lot of stuff. I need to figure out a good way to track this. I'm sure I'm down money for the year on this one, since I bought Complete Genomics at $15 and now it's <$3. I also bought YLO at .36 and now it's like .18. I had some small winners (MCD, BMY, ATD) but they sure didn't outpace the losers.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

newbie said:


> 1. most of them after the "big DIP" in august.
> 2. the roller coaster will continue next week.


1. I came so very close to booking larger profits while the idiotic politicians in the US were debating for so long, but did not act fast enough and as a result, saw several large unrealized gains evaporate following the US downgrade.

2. Most of 2012 and 2013 too. 

I also trade in high volume, but with less risky stocks than you do [although I do trade BAC also].


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

donald said:


> I hear ya!im learning as i go and "try" key word try to read the story and the situation...i know pm/mcd are recession plays for sure!I wouldnt have the aptitude or ''guts" to be in and out(i dont have the expierence or the proper knowledge and trianing to do so)I pick mcd and pm as defensive of course.
> 
> I got tagged on cat!bought at 110 and watch it drop to 70 in about a 4 week period(tested me!)i got it wrong.....right before the china growth story broke down.The market is swift!but you can learn just watching and "taking" a beat....4 weeks later cat was back @ 95.....im glad i didnt puke up my shares!Same bloody thing happened to me on fcx.
> 
> Im not convinced yet that the high consumer stocks are dead....Tif/stbx/whole foods ect....whats your take on the "wealthy play" you think its dead?coach?what do you think of nike?im holding nike(nba back on,summer olympics,new retro jordons,they have the nfl merchandise in nfl(taking it from reebok)


i think defensive will still do well this year in this volatile mkt , but it wont stay like that forever of course.
stapples and pipelines and utilities are overcrowded and when u r in the elevator packed, at one point u start feeling uncomfortable and the elevator starts to "release" the pressure right?
look at gold.
nothing happened that was not supposed to happen but when the room has no more bears left , what do the bulls do?
they look at each other and say woow we cant stay together for too long .
i dont track the stocks u mentioned .
lets say i bought MCD at 50 bux and now it is 100 can it go to 150 in 1 year?
sure it can but not in a straight line.
would i sell some at 100?
i would.
FCX , this is one hell of a stock . they produce copper at 50 cents and look how beaten up that stock is.
i had no formal trainning i started with 100k and lost 40k in the beggining as i mentioned to KJS.
then added money to that and from there i backed off and looked at what exactly was i doing wrong and beagn doin more rights then wrongs.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. I came so very close to booking larger profits while the idiotic politicians in the US were debating for so long, but did not act fast enough and as a result, saw several large unrealized gains evaporate following the US downgrade.
> 
> 2. Most of 2012 and 2013 too.
> 
> I also trade in high volume, but with less risky stocks than you do [although I do trade BAC also].


we had this christmas short covering rally right.
i am entering the year with two highly volatile bearish etfs for next year and i am preapred to be caught of guard.
friday was kinda disapointing in a way for me.
i thought wall street boys would make sure that the mkts would close green.
then in the last 10 minutes of trading the algos tanked it .
ten minutes of trading, can u believe it?
talk about volatility.
all day kinda boring and bam down it goes.
it would make me feel more comfortable with what i am holding since volume was abismal.
i posted that i was i think 85% sure it would end green and i was wrong.
so lets see what next week holds.
we r going to top soon and all bulls will be trapped.
the shorts are just covering.
Ha BAC
i am not trading that beast because all of a sudden it may get halted


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya freeport mac is not for the faint of heart!So many issues that affect it!I watched 2k in paper go down the drian in about a week and half......That bloody union strike is never ending too with there miners!Its hot thou.....You like it going foward or are you in and out on it?


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

donald said:


> Ya freeport mac is not for the faint of heart!So many issues that affect it!I watched 2k in paper go down the drian in about a week and half......That bloody union strike is never ending too with there miners!Its hot thou.....You like it going foward or are you in and out on it?


in and out of FCX,PCX , X and some other names.
anything with very large volume.
i see copper going lower and derisking in first quarter.
i also said in another post that i will be dearly screwed if tuesday i wake up and BEN announces QE3 but i dont think he will use his last bullet.....yet.
then u will see a major intense rally.
do u see one ahead?
well if the numbers come in nice next week , sure u will see it climb.
china's GDP probably fell in the 4th quarter.
keep an eye on that also.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

newbie said:


> 8.3% for buying and holding is excellent IMO.
> .


I am not stuck on one investment strategy, the gain is made up of buying and holding, dividend income and short term trades.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Homerhomer said:


> I am not stuck on one investment strategy, the gain is made up of buying and holding, dividend income and short term trades.


ha 
sorry for the misunderstanding

just to add an off topic idea here.
how many here do not think another sovereign country downgrade wont happen?
FRANCE is not if is when together with Japan and more downgrades on other european countries.
now lets go to the big Gorilla in the ROOM USA.
maybe one more notch this year?
nah , its election year but 2013 ....... i will leave it like that.
we dont want another downgrade of USA , no matter how bearish i am


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

newbie said:


> then u will see a major intense rally.
> do u see one ahead?
> well if the numbers come in nice next week , sure u will see it climb.
> china's GDP probably fell in the 4th quarter.
> keep an eye on that also.


IMO one of the main things to watch out for in the next weeks are earnings and warnings, with stronger US dollar many companies will be negatively affected by it and it may spell earning season less robust than we had in the last few quarters.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Homerhomer said:


> IMO one of the main things to watch out for in the next weeks are earnings and warnings, with stronger US dollar many companies will be negatively affected by it and it may spell earning season less robust than we had in the last few quarters.


u betcha 4th quarter earnings will be lower.
i think we peaked at the low employment numbers in the U.S and it will climb again , but i am shooting darts here.
my hunch on that is year end hirings and now we will see in this coming quarter if american companies are really hiring.
i know banks are firing.
us dollar will go higher , after all the EURo is sinking and its weight on the index if i am correct is around 52% compared to other peers.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Newbie-where do you see the apple story going in the new yr?Are you going to step into this short?There is alot for a bull side and alot for a bear side.

Do follow apple?do you play apple?according to hedge funds its still a popular holding and everyone is still positive on it.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

donald said:


> Newbie-where do you see the apple story going in the new yr?Are you going to step into this short?There is alot for a bull side and alot for a bear side.
> 
> Do follow apple?do you play apple?according to hedge funds its still a popular holding and everyone is still positive on it.


i dont hold aplle and i am not short on it via options.
i still see growth for the next 2/3 years, but just took a quick peak at the chart.
the 50 dma is trading way above the 200 dma.
just simple plain analysis nothing fancy.
if u believe that aapl can break strong resistance around 425 , then hold it, and i mean strong resistance.
it had a meteoric run from below 100 bux in 09 to 400 bux now that is really impressive .
it still is a great company but if they do not revamp the iphone in particular , and i mean redesign , and create real new features the fan club will be disapointed in the long run.
they r loosing ground in terms of glabal sales to samsung(iphone).
it still is an amazing company that came from the ashes but the real wizard is gone.
as for their other products they r impressive but they need to inprove them to be competitive.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Very happy to report net worth is up 18.9% year over year. 
Both TFSA and one RSP is negative too.. 
Pension, rsp and non reg positive


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I did very well thanks to the 282 trades I made [many were consolidated trades, so I did not incur 282 commission fees].


That is likely over double all trades I have made in all my and my wife's accounts in our 30 year investing history.

Down 10% +- over the year. I am not at home to run any numbers.

hboy43


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

IRR of +1.75% for the year. I'm 41% fixed income and 59% equity. My stock picking portfolio did quite well and is up by about 13% (all dividend payers), but my registered accounts which are mostly passive portfolios were not as good and also suffered further from a couple of unfortunately timed purchases.

Let's hope for a better 2012!


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

total return was about 6% for the year with a little more than half divs. Could have been worse.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

hboy43 said:


> That is likely over double all trades I have made in all my and my wife's accounts in our 30 year investing history.


I suppose the point you were trying to make is that you're an investor and not a trader, but yes, you did mention that before.

I am an investor too [short & long term]. 

2012 will be an interesting year; 2013 too, for that matter.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I was just about to start a new thread "2011 investment returns", but I noticed that for some strange reason, it seems to be hiding in this daily return thread.

I had -1.8% for the year. My Canadian allocation is fairly small and I had way too much cash earlier in the year due to inattention to my portfolio. As it turns out - that helped my return immensely.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

*seperate thread*

It would make sense for this to be its own thread. Perhaps the moderator could move it to a new thread where it belongs.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

had my usual plodding plus 10.2%


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

@ hp - how much of this is from trading options?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> had my usual plodding plus 10.2%


Excellent!

I wonder how Belguy made out?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

less than from dividends, sam. I'm not an aggressive option trader. I'm the turtle in the race, always hauling my hedge along in the form of my turtleshell, into which i can retreat when necessary. Lephturn is somewhat like me (right, lepht ?)

neither of us are like that sprinting go-for-the-gold-win-all-lose-all hare, argonaut. As you know, argo aced several option relays this year with no backup or hedge whatsoever, so the winner's cup for 2011 goes to argonaut the racing rabbit.

most fittingly, a sterling silver cup.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I hope *everyone* had a prosperous day today in the markets.

How did we all do?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I closed a renter with A+ credit rating. Somehow, this feels more fulfilling than trading stocks.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Causalien said:


> I closed a renter with A+ credit rating. Somehow, this feels more fulfilling than trading stocks.


Congratulations! 

Hopefully they won't give you any trouble in the future!


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> Well, I hope *everyone* had a prosperous day today in the markets.
> 
> How did we all do?


Congrats
u should have held TLM.
one of my comments to you was that If HBOY43 was not woorried holding ECA , why were you?
anyway , just keep in mind that this "rally' was due to the stock mkt rally and CHK + CCO announcements.
NG has its own heartbeat.
always remember that 
GL anyway


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol k do you have to blow out the page margins like that


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

You are 50% margin?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jungle said:


> You are 50% margin?


No. 

51%. 

Yes, but I will probably sell 500 shares of TA tomorrow and take profits. That will alleviate $10.2k in margin. Then when Goldcorp gets closer to $50, I will sell and alleviate another $5k. 

I love margin. But it can be scary at times.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry, I know you mentioned it in some thread, but what app are you using there? I'm using questrade and it doesn't give me much information.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

The app is:

Portfolio mobile

The developer for this app is:

Bare Reef LLC

Just search "Portfolio mobile" in the app store. It's the app with the briefcase as an icon.


----------



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

lol nvm. Thanks for the app KaeJS


----------



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

what version of the app are you using? i see 3 different ones, free, 2.99 and 19.99


KaeJS said:


> The app is:
> 
> Portfolio mobile
> 
> ...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I am using the "PRO" version, which is the most expensive one.

In my honest opinion, you only need the free one.

Don't bother spending any money on it.


----------



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

Thnx I got it 



KaeJS said:


> I am using the "PRO" version, which is the most expensive one.
> 
> In my honest opinion, you only need the free one.
> 
> Don't bother spending any money on it.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Kaejs-You got a big "set" for your age,no fear of risk....probably will serve you well no doubt in wealth building.Man i forget your like 21...What age are you shooting for to break a mil in portfolio value?29ish?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd love to do it before 30, but I don't think I'll make it. That is a pretty aggressive goal. I don't really have a set age I would like to achieve $1M by. I just try my hardest to accumulate as much wealth as possible.

If I managed to hit $1M by 40, I would be happy enough. 

Thanks for the compliment, donald.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think the effort you are putting in will be rewarded...good job K.

For myself I was down a Camray but by close I was down a Schwinn, might even be up a Honda since my long com bonds wont be priced till morning.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

You can only use margin in non-reg accounts, correct?

I feel like my measly savings is holding me back. I hit a milestone (for me) today. Made my first $1k profit over the last while. Puts me up 7.7% for the year. I'm happy!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

jcgd said:


> You can only use margin in non-reg accounts, correct?


Correct. 

And congratulations on your 7.7%, jcgd


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Not that a million is the end.Im 32 @ thinking i'll hit it by 40(not all of it in the market though)I'm about 30% there(incl business assets excl personal real estate)Guess it's just the standard benchmark,like a rite of passage.I often wonder when one sets out to do it and finally breaks it what it feels like,I wonder what frugal will feel like when he hits a mil...will it be just another day...doubt it!Like climbing everest.

Kaejs you never know in four yrs you might meet a chick and both of you are making serious $$ or maybe your future wife's dads a millionaire lol...who knows what life will throw,breaking thread here....i hung onto apple today did'nt sell anything could'nt think of an equal play with the profits so i had a good one in the market.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Out of curiosity. Do most of you combine your spouse's assets when you evaluate net worth? Or do you do asset/2?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

great day today. My major gains were from, long AAPL and short FIO.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I've had a great month. I think only 2 or 3 down days in the last 25. Definitely up 10% since mid December. Financials, small caps and real estate have been flying.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

donald said:


> I often wonder when one sets out to do it and finally breaks it what it feels like,I wonder what frugal will feel like when he hits a mil...will it be just another day...doubt it!Like climbing everest.


I remember where I was when JFK got capped, when Henderson scored & when I broke a mil. You will remember as well I'm sure...life is good!


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

What did you do when you broke a mil?


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Go for ten. I doubt our habits will change.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Causalien said:


> What did you do when you broke a mil?


when i break a mil , i sure as hell will not be sitting here typing lol


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Causalien said:


> What did you do when you broke a mil?


I phoned my mom & dad who thought I was strange & probably a loser to give them the good news. I think they thought I was drunk.
The next 3 years I went to work as usual till I came to my senses a few years ago.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh well, the companionship was necessary I guess. Must be hard hiding the fact though


----------

